# Pittsburgh-area haunters: All are welcome • 2017 Autumnal Oddities film screening!



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

My partner and I are still getting settled into the new house after a move this summer, so we're not going all out with the decorating like we usually do, but I've got to vent those creative Halloween juices somehow, so this year (for the second year in a row), I've put together a program of strange, old, Halloween-centric films for your viewing fright! And Pittsburgh Filmmakers Melwood Screening Room has graciously agreed to host, so every body and non-corporeal entity is welcome in exchange for a sacrifice of just 8 bones! It takes place this Thursday, October 26th at 8 PM.











I'll bet some of you can guess from what film the flyer image is taken. That's a tiny sneak peak at what will be screened Thursday.

And this blurb on the Filmmakers site might give you a little bit of a better idea of what to expect:



> Flea Market Films returns for the second annual Autumnal Oddities screening: a hodgepodge presentation of Halloween safety films, horror movie clips, weird home movies, creepy medical films, nostalgic educational films, bizarre commercials, and whatever other strange footage is unearthed between now and the screening date. All 16mm. It's kind of like channel surfing at a drive-in on Halloween night in the 70s. Sure to get you into the spirit of the season.


I'm still putting everything together but note that I'll likely include a few non-kid-friendly snippets.

Mods, I couldn't decide if this is more appropriate for the horror discussion or gatherings sections, so feel free to move this thread as appropriate.


----------

